# Crumbling step



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not a concrete guy. Is there a reasonable way to patch this and expect it to last in Pennsylvania winters?

The stamped concrete was poured first, then the steps on top of that. Owner uses chemical snow-melt, and isn't likely to stop doing that.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tin:I'm sure not a concrete guy but had a similar situation on my granparents steps here in IL. After several failed attemps over the years from good hearted neighbors to patch it I went to the block and stone yard here and asked them. I can't remember the name of the product but I wirebrushed the old down good and brushed on a plastisizer/bonding agent and mixed the stuff they gave me which was like mortar.Filled it in with a trowel and it's been good for several years.
Grandpa loves his salt on the walks.
Sorry I couldn't be more help but try a local stone yard if you have one.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had "reasonable" success with the concrete repair material by Abatron.



You will have to google them yourself,I can not get their connection to transfer here. Sorry .


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mako1 said:


> I can't remember the name of the product but I wirebrushed the old down good and brushed on a plastisizer/bonding agent and mixed the stuff they gave me which was like mortar.


Yes, I've used bonding agents successfully before. Not only looking for products, but methods also, to make it look good. Thinking at the least I need to run an angle grinder across the whole width to get a straight line.



fjn said:


> I have had "reasonable" success with the concrete repair material by Abatron.


Looks like Aboweld 55-1 would be the recommended product. Pricey at ~$60/qt. Hmm.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I might go at that with a chippin gun just to get the decay out. I dont do much in the way of concrete repairs though, but the yard has stuff that would be suitable to parge over that.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Mix I've used many times for repairs. I've tried chipping it off a couple times as a test. Usually the concrete around the patch breaks off before the patch. 

Paint on bonding agent. 
Dry mix 1 part Portland cement to 2-3 parts bar sand. Do not add any water. Mix the Portland/sand with bonding agent. Mix to the consistency you need for the repair. You may have to build up in multiple passes. Finish final coat to desired texture.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, straight acryl with a bonder and some micro fiber.

I would saw cut or chip in some keyways to grab the patch or pin it using some #3 bar.

Is that tinted black? if so, a little rainbow color will bring your patch a little closer to the matrix.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ps. Prosoco makes a good chloride screen call saltguard wb. It's a milky liquid sealer that protects against salting if that's what they're going to continue to do.

http://www.prosoco.com/Content/Documents/Product/CD_Saltguard_WB_PDS_020212_C.pdf


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

superseal said:


> Is that tinted black? if so, a little rainbow color will bring your patch a little closer to the matrix.


The sealer was tinted, but he plans to have that pressure washed off and have his daughter/painter apply something else. Which of course will fail in due time with constant traffic.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like Aboweld 55-1 would be the recommended product. Pricey at ~$60/qt. Hmm.[/QUOTE]

Could have been what I've used.I don't remember the product name but sure do remember it cost me around $110 for material for the patch.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been using a product called M-G Krete. Last summer I patched a bunch of concrete curb, they slammed snow plows into a bunch of the repaired areas and it has held up well.

http://www.imcotechnologies.com/


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't know if it's available in the US, but for these types of repairs I use a fast setting compound called Meadow Patch-20 mixed with 50/50 acrylic fortifier and water. 
As a non-mason, I find the fast setting compounds easier to work with on vertical surfaces and for shaping.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Where is Bruno when you need him, he would show us a 10 story parking garage he chipped out and worked his magic on!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe I'll fly him in to handle it. That's about how much I feel like doing this job. :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It would take all of 30 minutes to do. Chip it out, mix something with some milk in it, Superseal likes to put fiber in everything lol, parge it on and hit it with a sponge if your feeling artistic. Dnt forget to tint blackish.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'll probably hit it on Monday. Hit it with an angle grinder to avoid feather edges, and maybe throw in some mesh and a few tapcons for paranoia's sake.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I do love fiber in the diet that's for sure :thumbsup:

Now this is patching a set of steps!


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

superseal said:


> I do love fiber in the diet that's for sure :thumbsup:
> 
> Now this is patching a set of steps!



When you talk about fiber in your mix, are you referring to surface bonding cement (like quickwall or the usda recipie , or just simply adding fiber to your standard mortar mix? If the latter, what's your recipe for patch work?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Philament said:


> When you talk about fiber in your mix, are you referring to surface bonding cement (like quickwall or the usda recipie , or just simply adding fiber to your standard mortar mix? If the latter, what's your recipe for patch work?


Just adding fiber...I like Grace Micro for most but I'll use larger fibers for certain things...My mixes are all over the map in terms of types of sands, cements and admixtures...really depends on what I'm doing.

Mapei has an excellent line of patching mortars, etc...Planitop X is pretty popular...if you want to keep it easy or you can always trust a 3:1 bar/ portland mix maybe a little lime or admix. Quikrete commercial base coat also makes for a great patching mix especially with fiber and acrylic,... cheap, yet a very high quality mix.

These particular steps got a pre patch, then lath, then some modified base coat.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I used to have a scoop like that, or similar, but lost it. Ive been keeping my eye out for one for 3 years now and no luck. Where did you get it?


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey J. Hard for me to make out the scoop. Is this it?

http://www.kitchenrestock.com/Winco-AS-38-Ice-Scoop_p_3694.html?gclid=COiq3dSpk8wCFYNkhgodxM8FyA


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

NJ Brickie said:


> Hey J. Hard for me to make out the scoop. Is this it?
> 
> http://www.kitchenrestock.com/Winco-AS-38-Ice-Scoop_p_3694.html?gclid=COiq3dSpk8wCFYNkhgodxM8FyA


Thats close enough, thanks!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a few different ones I've accumulated and one just like in that link...I wonder if it's the same size becuase thats a damn good price. 

I love this one...


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Any restaurant supply store should have ice scoops almost identical to those


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> I used to have a scoop like that, or similar, but lost it. Ive been keeping my eye out for one for 3 years now and no luck. Where did you get it?





Hey JBM; If you guys have a TSC or Big R farm supply by you,they carry them in various sizes.


http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/feed scoop


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

We do have one of those about 3 miles from here, nice find!


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

x2 on a farm supply...looks like an oat scoop or corn scoop


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is the daddy of them all !:laughing:



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Heavy-Du...839728?hash=item27ebec0b70:g:tasAAMXQfvlSfnfn


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats not going to dry dark grey Tin!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

That's an A for effort...can always go back and slurry tint and match that right up once it's dry.

Overall good job there Tin :thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Doesn't need to; it's all getting painted. That dark color is just the sealer they put on after stamping, not the color of the concrete. The walkway was that color too until he ice-melted it for a few years.

I ain't proud of it, but it's done and I'm outta there. :thumbup:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

So what concoction did you end up using?
Not bad :thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

NJ Brickie said:


> So what concoction did you end up using?


Meshed the whole face, painted it with SikaLatex, and used Quickcrete mortar mix with a little extra portland thrown in.

I'll definitely get to see how it holds up. This guy is a long-term customer who has me do several projects every year. He loves me.

...well, up till now, anyway.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I ain't proud of it, but it's done and I'm outta there. :thumbup:





It looks good from my house !:clap:


----------

